# My iELTS Experience



## AMS_AWD (Aug 16, 2017)

I would like to share with you my iELTS experience, as it has led me to question the integrity of the test.

*Background:* I am required to score at least an 8/9 in each module to expedite my visa process. I am a native English speaker who attended English schools at all levels of education. I scored exceptionally well in all of the English/Language Arts courses that I took throughout my education. I was even an honor student in the few English courses I was required to take in university (I have an Mechanical Engineering degree).

I have taken the iELTS test three times:

*Test One:*
R: 8.5
L: 7.5
S: 9
W: 7.5

I came into this test over confident and unfamiliar with the testing format. I walked out of the test very frustrated, knowing that I most likely would not achieve an 8 on the writing module. I spent the majority of my time on the first task of the writing section, and I was not prepared to write an essay on the second task. I also had limited interest and background on the essay topic. My essay was much shorter than the suggested minimum and it had bad and poorly supported arguments. I also did not leave myself any time to proofread my essay, which was surely full of minor errors because I was rushing to complete it.

*Test Two:*
R: 9
L: 9
S: 8.5
W: 7.5

Prior to test two, I spent some time writing practice essays and I took as many free online practice tests that I could. I came into this test much more familiar with the test format. I was very confident leaving the test that I would score at least an 8 in all modules. 
I spent less time on the first task of the writing section, and I was able to write a far superior essay compared to my first test (in my opinion anyways). This essay was structured better and had good arguments with sufficient supporting evidence, and I touched on some personal experiences. By my count, the essay was slightly over the recommended minimum length.
I was shocked when I got my scores for the second test, as my writing score did not improve, despite the fact that my writing on this test was significantly better. I challenged my writing score because I could not comprehend how my writing on the second test scored the same as the writing on my first test.

*Test Three:*
R: 9
L: 9
S: 8.5
W: 7

I initially was not going to take the iELTS test again and had an appointment to take the PTE-A test. However, my PTE-A test was abruptly cancelled due to the examiners “family emergency”. I reluctantly booked another iELTS test. This time around, I spent a great deal of time improving my writing. I prepared a series of templates to follow, depending on the nature of the essay topic. I studied the iELTS writing marking criteria and tried to satisfy the criteria in the countless practice essays I wrote. I got friends to read and critique my essays as well.

I thought the quality of my writing on my third test was leaps and bounds ahead of the writing on my first two. Walking out of the test, I was fully assured that I would achieve at the very minimum an 8/9 in the writing section. 

Needless to say, I was extremely disappointed and frustrated when I received the marks. I somehow scored lower than I did on the first two tests. I have lost all faith in the iELTS test and chose not to waste my money challenging the score

Has anyone else had similar experiences with iELTS? It is frustrating because iELTS does not provide you with any feedback or copies of your tests. As a result, no one can hold iELTS accountable for their inconsistent marking and quite possibly unethical practices. 
In my opinion, an English test for immigration purposes should not be marked so stringently. I now have a great deal of empathy for the ESL folks.

I have booked a PTE-A test at the end of the month and will keep you posted on the results. I have heard that achieving a 79 in module on the PTE-A test is much easier compared to iELTS (fingers crossed).


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

AMS_AWD said:


> I would like to share with you my iELTS experience, as it has led me to question the integrity of the test.
> 
> *Background:* I am required to score at least an 8/9 in each module to expedite my visa process. I am a native English speaker who attended English schools at all levels of education. I scored exceptionally well in all of the English/Language Arts courses that I took throughout my education. I was even an honor student in the few English courses I was required to take in university (I have an Mechanical Engineering degree).
> 
> ...


Familiarize yourself with all PTE sections individually. You hold good chance of 79+ in all modules but its important you practice all the sections properly


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

I got 7 each band in ielts. Then got 79plus in pte.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

AMS_AWD said:


> I would like to share with you my iELTS experience, as it has led me to question the integrity of the test.
> 
> *Background:* I am required to score at least an 8/9 in each module to expedite my visa process. I am a native English speaker who attended English schools at all levels of education. I scored exceptionally well in all of the English/Language Arts courses that I took throughout my education. I was even an honor student in the few English courses I was required to take in university (I have an Mechanical Engineering degree).
> 
> ...


Seeing your IELTS score, I won't be surprised if you score 79+ in PTE in your first attempt. 

Good luck !

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

AMS_AWD said:


> I would like to share with you my iELTS experience, as it has led me to question the integrity of the test.
> 
> *Background:* I am required to score at least an 8/9 in each module to expedite my visa process. I am a native English speaker who attended English schools at all levels of education. I scored exceptionally well in all of the English/Language Arts courses that I took throughout my education. I was even an honor student in the few English courses I was required to take in university (I have an Mechanical Engineering degree).
> 
> ...


As a non-native user of the language, I could say I had a similar experience with IELTS writing. This was after substantial preparation for the written part. I would say 80% of all time I spent preparing was for the written portion. The reason - my exam centre was not computerised. I would need to write the answers by hand and it had been years since I last wrote at length by hand. I never had a great handwriting and now I rationalise that was probably why I scored less despite the feeling that I had given it my best.

Then I came to know about PTE and in it got the target score.

IMHO, for you PTE would all be about time management and maintaining focus for those 3 hours. Buy the practice tests and try them out before the actual exam.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

AMS_AWD said:


> I would like to share with you my iELTS experience, as it has led me to question the integrity of the test.
> 
> *Background:* I am required to score at least an 8/9 in each module to expedite my visa process. I am a native English speaker who attended English schools at all levels of education. I scored exceptionally well in all of the English/Language Arts courses that I took throughout my education. I was even an honor student in the few English courses I was required to take in university (I have an Mechanical Engineering degree).
> 
> ...


I would not consider myself as a native English speaker although that is the main language spoken at home. I understand your frustration when it comes to IELTS. 
I took it twice, the second time I took it because I was trying to get the maximum points for English. My obstacle would always be the writing component, I left the second exam feeling great as I thought i did so much better than my first exam for the writing component. 
When I got the results, the writing component I only score 6.5 which 0.5 points lower than my first exam. I was not happy with the result so i sent it for a remark and the result came back the same. I was devastated and wanted to give up the journey of securing OZ PR. 
However, I am truly blessed that NSW stream 2 was sending out invite to applicant with "high point" and I got an invite even with only 70 points.


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

AMS_AWD said:


> I would like to share with you my iELTS experience, as it has led me to question the integrity of the test.
> 
> *Background:* I am required to score at least an 8/9 in each module to expedite my visa process. I am a native English speaker who attended English schools at all levels of education. I scored exceptionally well in all of the English/Language Arts courses that I took throughout my education. I was even an honor student in the few English courses I was required to take in university (I have an Mechanical Engineering degree).
> 
> ...


I hate the marking of IELTS writing section. I have had a similar experience.

LRSW
IELTS (1st Attempt): 8.5,7,7,7 (little preperation)
PTE (1st Attempt): 59,82,74,61 (was very anxious, followed standard directions, was not my natural self, missed a few sections, messed up)
PTE (2nd Attempt): 90,77,79,90 (familiar with the format, was natural)
IELTS (2nd Attempt): 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (writing was far superior than the previous attempt)
PTE (3rd Attempt): 90,90,90,90

IELTS sucks for people who need high scores. PTE is better - hard for some people who are not computer savvy or who have major English limitations. But for you it is PTE. Also where I come from you have to go, sit, wait, form a queue, waste 2 whole days in IELTS. PTE, just 3-4 hours.

IELTS, gives a benefit of human factor to those who are average. But the same thing is a drawback for people who are above average.


----------



## Luisa Cannon (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your great experiences!


----------



## awalkin (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I have (L|9, R|7, W|7.5, S|8) in IELTS in attempt 1. Do you think it makes sense for me to write PTE-A to enhance my score?

Thanks.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

awalkin said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have (L|9, R|7, W|7.5, S|8) in IELTS in attempt 1. Do you think it makes sense for me to write PTE-A to enhance my score?
> 
> Thanks.


Familiarize yourself with PTE format and try the PTE sample tests, if you score >79 in the 2 sample tests then there is a very high probability(i would say over 80% probability with the data available on this forum) of scoring >79 in real test as well....


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

awalkin said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have (L|9, R|7, W|7.5, S|8) in IELTS in attempt 1. Do you think it makes sense for me to write PTE-A to enhance my score?
> 
> Thanks.


It might take a couple of attempts but you can get 79+


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

awalkin said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have (L|9, R|7, W|7.5, S|8) in IELTS in attempt 1. Do you think it makes sense for me to write PTE-A to enhance my score?
> 
> Thanks.


I think you are destined for 79+ with couple of weeks of serious preparation. Just go through videos of each PTE section in YouTube.

Best wishes


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

I had similar experience, though I am not native speaker. try for PTE, you should get 79+ easily with 2-3 weeks of serious practice.



AMS_AWD said:


> I would like to share with you my iELTS experience, as it has led me to question the integrity of the test.
> 
> *Background:* I am required to score at least an 8/9 in each module to expedite my visa process. I am a native English speaker who attended English schools at all levels of education. I scored exceptionally well in all of the English/Language Arts courses that I took throughout my education. I was even an honor student in the few English courses I was required to take in university (I have an Mechanical Engineering degree).
> 
> ...


----------



## AMS_AWD (Aug 16, 2017)

I just received my PTE results back:

S:90
W:83
R:90
L:90

My EOI will now have 70 points and I am anticipating an invitation the next round.

For anyone contemplating on taking the PTE test, I would strongly recommend purchasing the practice tests from the PTE website. It will help you become familiar with the test structure and question format, which, in my opinion, will go a long way in achieving your desired results.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

AMS_AWD said:


> I just received my PTE results back:
> 
> S:90
> W:83
> ...


Congrats .... start preparing docs and make visa payment once you get invite


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

AMS_AWD said:


> I just received my PTE results back:
> 
> S:90
> W:83
> ...


Awesome! As expected.


----------



## Akshay_T (Jul 11, 2017)

I also had a similar (harrowing?) experience with IELTS. Exception being, my writing score improved from 7 to 8 in the second attempt owing to writing the essays in a very specific format and following some tips like expanded vocab. However my reading score remained 7.5 in both attempts- apparently I narrowly missed the 8-mark. And my speaking went down from 8 to 7 in my second attempt.

Nevertheless PTE saved my soul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZCO Code: 261313
EOI Effective Date: 30-May-3017
Total EOI Points: 70
EOI Applied For: 189 Visa


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi bud

I didn't prepare thoroughly for IELTS, just a couple of hours prep to see format. Got the desired result but not the first time, i got my written score re-evaluated.

I strongly suggest you to go for reevaluation ONLY for the writing part.

It costs 60 pounds here in UK and if you are successful (any increase in marks), then the amount will be refunded.

High chances of increase in writing and speaking as these are subjective. You just need .5 marks more so go for re-evaluation (EOR - enquiry on result) and then think about PTE if needed.




AMS_AWD said:


> I would like to share with you my iELTS experience, as it has led me to question the integrity of the test.
> 
> *Background:* I am required to score at least an 8/9 in each module to expedite my visa process. I am a native English speaker who attended English schools at all levels of education. I scored exceptionally well in all of the English/Language Arts courses that I took throughout my education. I was even an honor student in the few English courses I was required to take in university (I have an Mechanical Engineering degree).
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi bud
> 
> I didn't prepare thoroughly for IELTS, just a couple of hours prep to see format. Got the desired result but not the first time, i got my written score re-evaluated.
> 
> ...


He managed 79+ via PTE 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1721848 (Apr 20, 2019)

I had a similar experience, although I did learn the exam format and completed quite a few practice tests before the exam day. However, I did not practice the writing components as much as I should have. Overall I did quite well; above eight in all bands except the writing component. I scored 7.5 and I knew it would be a big hit on my EOI.

I thought about taking the PTE and even signed up for an online prep course, but eventually became discouraged and annoyed at the whole process and didn't bother with the PTE at all. 

Recently I decided to give the IELTS another shot and registered for an upcoming test. I've been practising my writing and did a lot of information gathering on what the examiner is looking for. If by some chance I don't get the scores I need, then at least I can say that I tried. 

I can relate to your frustration, because this is supposed to be a simple test of our English abilities. As a native English speaker with post-secondary education it should be easy to achieve.


----------



## kamal4512 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi, I am a non-native speaker and had similar experience in IELTS. Currently, looking FW for PTE and aim to get 79+


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Go for PTE if your scores are just below 8 in IELTS. There are chances that you may get 90 in all sections also. I had overall 8 in Ielts but didnt have for writing and hence switched over to PTE. PTE for me seemed more difficult but the evaluation is quite lenient. This makes it more predictable than IELTS. with ielts you always have a chance of missing 8 in writing and speaking.


----------



## 1721848 (Apr 20, 2019)

*IELTS Rewrite Update*



Mr. Tucker said:


> I had a similar experience, although I did learn the exam format and completed quite a few practice tests before the exam day. However, I did not practice the writing components as much as I should have. Overall I did quite well; above eight in all bands except the writing component. I scored 7.5 and I knew it would be a big hit on my EOI.
> 
> I thought about taking the PTE and even signed up for an online prep course, but eventually became discouraged and annoyed at the whole process and didn't bother with the PTE at all.
> 
> ...


I wanted to share an update. I studied diligently for the General IELTS exam and received a significantly lower writing score than I did the first time. I felt extremely good about the letter and the essay. I've aced some pretty tough exams so this one should be easy.

Now, I cannot say whether there is something wrong with the test or not, but from all of the similar experiences out there, plus my own experience, I can confidently state that you should *not* choose the IELTS exam if you need 8+ in all bands. Just go straight to one of the alternatives.


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Mr. Tucker said:


> I wanted to share an update. I studied diligently for the General IELTS exam and received a significantly lower writing score than I did the first time. I felt extremely good about the letter and the essay. I've aced some pretty tough exams so this one should be easy.
> 
> Now, I cannot say whether there is something wrong with the test or not, but from all of the similar experiences out there, plus my own experience, I can confidently state that you should *not* choose the IELTS exam if you need 8+ in all bands. Just go straight to one of the alternatives.


Attempt the PTE exam. Make sure you answer all the questions and you will get past this.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Although there are many horror stories on the Internet regarding IELTS writing, I was not a believer until I took an IETLS test (computer-delivered) myself. I have a PhD and write research papers and technical reports for a living. I thought I could easily get an 8 for writing. Since I have written theses, I thought a 250-word essay was a piece of cake. Boy was I wrong.


My first ever IELTS test (after studying for 3 months with endless practice tests)
- L: 9
- R: 8 (True, false, Not given questions sometimes just defy logic)
- W: 7.5
- S : 8.5

Now comes a dilemma- whether to retake or go for PTE. I've invested so much of my time on IETLS and I'd prefer not to spend any more time studying for PTE.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

denominator said:


> Although there are many horror stories on the Internet regarding IELTS writing, I was not a believer until I took an IETLS test (computer-delivered) myself. I have a PhD and write research papers and technical reports for a living. I thought I could easily get an 8 for writing. Since I have written theses, I thought a 250-word essay was a piece of cake. Boy was I wrong.
> 
> 
> My first ever IELTS test (after studying for 3 months with endless practice tests)
> ...


It does not matter how good your writing skill is, the IELTS has its peculiar taste for writing. Scientific research papers and technical reports have nothing to do with IELTS writing what so ever. They also have a very small quota for 8+ points in writing. it is just unfortunate that they did not give it to you. 

Go for PTE. It looks like you only need 1 month of preparation. 2 months max. Practise the speaking part the most because this is the most different one from that of IELTS. PTE is painful for me but I didn't regret it after I got the desired results.

Good luck!


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Anyone on this forum managed to score 20 points with IELTS?


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

denominator said:


> Anyone on this forum managed to score 20 points with IELTS?


Where you able to choose between the 2 (Ielts/PTE)

I am in the same dilemma I have taken PTE and not able to get 79 in all sections. Anyone here who can shed some light on IELTS, is getting 8 in writing next to impossible???

Thanks!


----------

